# Weight gain? 25 weeker..



## Loouuiise

My lil boy was born on new years day, at 25+2 he's now 7weeks 2days.. gestational age 32weeks 4days.

He was born at 1lb 11oz. He was ventilated for 6weeks. Has some issues .. had chest drains for 2weeks.. finally moved onto cpap last friday - 12th Feb. He moved from intensive care into high dependency care last monday - 15th Feb. He's doing well on this.. he's being fed breast milk 2hourly now - since Friday.. rather than continuously. he's been on "full milk feeds" for about 3weeks.. and is weighing in at 2lb 2oz now, which I thought was great, I mean thats like a third of his birth weight he's gained. Doctors / nurses don't seem concerned.. 

I was happy until, a couple of people have said they would expect him to gain more by now :dohh: Which I don't get, as the lil he's gained is a lot compared to how little he is.. Just wondering if this is a good steady progress .. he's doing well right? It's so hard to know as all the nurses ever say is "he's stable, he's been good" etc. I know he's doing well as they're pushing him along further, e.g. moving rooms.. 2hourly feeds, no medication, off the vent etc.. but idk just looking for some kind of reassurance I guess. I don't know anyone who is going through or ever has been through anything like this, I feel kind of alone. :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun i just want to give you a huge hug. Congratulations on your tiny little bundle :cloud9: I think that sounds like an amazing Gain! He's not like other babies who can gain at a really good steady rate, your little one to put a lot more effort into everything which uses more calories. I think it sounds as though your little one is doing absolutely amazing :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

I know it's hard not to get hung up on weight but as long as he is gaining then he is heading in the right direction. When my dd reached 1kilo (2.2lb) they added fortifier to my BM which helped weight gain. She was about 6 1/2 weeks when she reached that so not much different from your son. She was 5lb when she left hospital at term and she has remained small even now at 6 but it didn't hinder her development in anyway. She just used to get double takes when there was this little thing in 6-9 month clothes walking :haha:


----------



## george83

If the doctors/nurses aren't concerned surely that's a good thing? You must have a little fighter on your hands already. My lo was born at 36 weeks and took nearly a week to get onto 2 hourly feeds and then struggled to gain weight and the doctors were on it straight away. I fully appreciate he didn't have the struggles to over come that your lo has done but it wasn't something they just ignored.

Congratulations on your lo x x x


----------



## sethsmummy

25weeker said:


> I know it's hard not to get hung up on weight but as long as he is gaining then he is heading in the right direction. When my dd reached 1kilo (2.2lb) they added fortifier to my BM which helped weight gain. She was about 6 1/2 weeks when she reached that so not much different from your son. She was 5lb when she left hospital at term and she has remained small even now at 6 but it didn't hinder her development in anyway. She just used to get double takes when there was this little thing in 6-9 month clothes walking :haha:

:rofl: we had this with our ds1 :rofl: we actually got told off by one old lady because "hes far too small to be walking outside" :dohh: never mind the fact he was 1 and a half.


----------



## BSelck24

I think that's just fine! Our babies are still developing and having to use every ounce of energy on growing organs! Once he gets a bit older he will start gaining fast! My 23 weeker was discharged 2 days before his due date and I believe he left the hospital at 6lbs 6oz- so there is def time for him to gain more weight before being discharged!


----------

